# Topics > Robotics > Sites about robots and AIs >  Robots al detalle - pruebas, videos y reviews de robots domesticos, Spain

## Airicist

Website - robotsaldetalle.es

youtube.com/robotsaldetalle

vimeo.com/robotsaldetalle

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Aug 1, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Comparison of scrubbing robots: Final test
November 18, 2013

----------

